# Whitetail Bucks (Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of some whitetail bucks I've been hunting with my bow....

















IMG]








IMG]


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That is just filthy. Do you run a deer farm or something...wholly smokes.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nice Pics!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

GOOD GOD! those are some nice deer in anyones mind! Wow You are one lucky SOB to have access to land like that.

I wish I were you.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

stonebroke,

You wouldn't happen to be along the Milk River would you? I've seen some of the deer that come out of that area and they are rather impressive to say the least.

Do you want to adopt me?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

In the last pic, does the buck on the far right have a drop tine or is it just the grass? Love the pics, and post up when you get one of those big boys.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like a droptine to me!!!!!!great pics.i hunt on a farm land that my family has access to!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It has to be a drop!

Ahh I will work for free, tell me what I have to do!!

Looks like some nice riverbottoms!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello All.

Pics were taken in Northcentral Montana... Not along the Milk River, but somewhat close (within 15 miles or so). No, that isn't a drop tine...it must be the grass. I watched these bucks through my spotting scope one evening and there were no drop tines.

No, no deer farm........you're just seeing the results of a combination of factors. Pretty good management (we can only shoot one buck a year in Montana regardless of whether it's a Muley or Whitetail). We have good feed and pretty good genetics and relatively mild winters. There are also many, many ranches that do not allow hunting with a rifle (and many allow no hunting at all). Access is difficult, so there are places the deer can go to escape the hunting pressure. Also keep in mind that prairie whitetails are much more visible than hunting them in the midwest, forests, etc. but seeing them and getting in range is two different things. They use distance as a defense just as antelope do... Having said that, I think prairie whitetails are the easiest to hunt.... _NOT EASY_, but "Easier". Very few mature bucks are easy to hunt regardless of where they live.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Is that a pheasant pen in top pic.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

coyote_buster said:


> Is that a pheasant pen in top pic.


A pheasant pen? Where did you come up with that? It's some fence posts along the top of the ditch bank.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome deer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Nice deer!

I think people who don't scout a lot would be surprised at all the good deer around on their own hunting area. Those big bucks don't come out very much for us to see them. Check out my blog for a pic of the buck I killed on the 3rd day of bowseason and all the decent bucks I got game cam pics of on a piece of land within 20 miles of Grand Forks.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

rburt said:


> Nice deer!
> 
> I think people who don't scout a lot would be surprised at all the good deer around on their own hunting area. Those big bucks don't come out very much for us to see them. Check out my blog for a pic of the buck I killed on the 3rd day of bowseason and all the decent bucks I got game cam pics of on a piece of land within 20 miles of Grand Forks.


Nice buck and nice pics!!!

Here in Montana we can only shoot one buck per year....so, if you shoot one during archery season, you're done. Doesn't matter if it's a Muley or a Whitetail...One buck per hunter per year, so I'm pretty particular about what I kill. It would be nice to be able to shoot one with a gun in addition to one with a bow, but we can't.


----------



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks, the unit I hunt only allows me a buck tag (for rifle) about every other year (including this year - turned down). Normally, I use those years as an opportunity to bowhunt the rut, but since I filled out early I'm going to try to help some other guys get some nice deer, and harvest a couple does with my bow.


----------

